# Leif German Trim...



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally finished with Leifs haircut. Bath & fluff on Thursday, blocking & scissor work on Saturday.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW! Fabulous job! Do you want to come groom MY poodles?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He looks great. I will get in line too.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm in line too. And can I borrow Leif? He looks like a nice, fluffy, white pillow.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow! You have outdone yourself. You need to go out now and show him off. Uh - I could use a new pillow too - Swizzle is a great back warmer but not big enough for pillow duty.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't wait till Leroy's puppy hair goes away and he starts looking like this!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Leif looks outstanding!! And do I ever feel small! I was just sitting here feeling _so proud _to finally get up the nerve to shave Chagall's FFT and you go and post pictures of that absolute Adonis of a poodle in that smashing German trim! Going to slink away now, but I'll have pictures of immaculately groomed Leif prancing around in my head....:hail:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks fabulous- great job! I want to bury my face in his ruff, but then I'd muss up the art work.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

AWESOME! Super super handsome, seriously! You've got the eye, and the scissoring skills to create! Love the idea of this on my standards, but with longer tails it wouldn't look the same.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Can't wait till Leroy's puppy hair goes away and he starts looking like this!!


I know, so beautiful! Me too. My "puppy" needs a style!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't wait until Tiger is done with his show career so he can rock that same haircut!


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Stunning!

I tried Poppy in a Modified German Clip but my (lack of) skills meant it looked awful, I may well have to print a copy of the sideshot and show a few groomers so see if any can get her looking that good when her topknot grows back in. If you don't object.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Love it! I have had Sulley in a german for 6mo now and I never get tired of it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you all so very much. This is my 3rd working the full trim & I always have something to improve on. Every critique makes me a better groomer. Leif is a great Poodle & lets me do most anything.


----------

